# Ever been knocked out?



## KenpoMatt (Sep 6, 2003)

*Ever been knocked out?*

I've seen it happen. I've heard some stories. It hasn't happened to me (yet). I'm curious, what it is like? Did you feel the blow? Was it an instant lights-out? A fade to black? How long were you out? Do you remember it? Did it change your approach or attitude? We're you foggy for any period of time afterwards? 

OR, have you K.O.'ed someone? How did you feel about it?

Let's please keep this to M.A. related activities - sparring, SD techniques, street application. 

I'd like to hear your stories.

Thanks.


----------



## Astra (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah.

Once at school we devoted a few times to boxing matches. Nothing fancy, a set perimeter and smaller kickboxing gloves.

I managed to drop my guard halfway and got knocked right in the slapper. It was really weird. I _knew_ I'd been hit, but I didn't feel practically anything and I got an instant black-out. It faded, but it was one of the weirdest sensations ever. I didn't hit the ground, but for the next ten seconds I lost all balance and moved like I was drunk (those who saw me later said my eyes were "swimming" around). You could say it changed my approach, after I could stand again without wibbleing, I went out all-attack  
It also taught me the valuable lesson that passive fighting is not a good thing. Plus I'm not overly worried about getting hit in the head during sparring.

Oddly, I didn't suffer a single noticable hit besides that one


----------



## DAC..florida (Sep 6, 2003)

It has always been in the dojo, I have never had it happen to me in competition. 

1. what is it like? 
Its like falling asleep standing up!

2.Did you feel the blow?
I felt the hit but not the pain.

3.was it a instant lights out or fade to black?
Once it was a fade to black. All the other times
I got dizzy and just fell down, then woke up later.

4.Did it change your approach or attitude?
no!

5.were you foggy afterward?
Just for a minuete or two.

6.Did you remember it?
Only waking up!

7. Have you knocked someone out , how did you feel about it?
Yes I have, Its a little scary I mean you hope you didnt hurt them.


Hope this helps?
:asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 6, 2003)

I have been choked out once when I was a teenager, to see what it was like. Everything faded pretty fast and next thing I knew I woke up. Everything was sort of weird like being drunk and getting the gas at the dentist. It took me a while to come out of it fully and I had one hell of a headache.

I have never been Knocked Out, but I have had similar experiences as Astra. I have on video a time I got hit while sparring and like stated before me by both Astra and Dac, you know you were hit but it doesn't really hurt. I have been "rocked" once where it took me a few seconds to recover, and I have been "rocked" (this Tuesday as a matter of fact, I took a kick to the face while sparring my buddy) where it just takes you back a few steps and you shake it off. I have seen at at times, a flash or something at the time of impact.

The first time I  knocked someone out it was very scary. I was hoping the whole time that I didn't seriously hurt him. It was weird how you can go from fight mode, to oh crap now what did I do. It sort of happened in slo motion when I think back. It was like I hit him and he looked at me with a blank stare and then he fell to the side and his eyes rolled back and sort of fluttered then he was out. The whole time all I could think of was what if I killed him or put him in a coma.


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 6, 2003)

I have probably the most bizarre knock out story ever told.  

Have I been knocked out?  Yes...once by one of my best friends.  However the details are pretty strange..

My friend and I studied Kenpo back in college.  We were sparring one night doing drills and as I moved in, he did a sharp front snap that caught me on the shin.  About mid-way down, just to the outside of my right shin (the meat, not the bone).  Ached a bit...we laughed...and moved on.

Moments later we had to line up to finish class.  I saw white on the outside of my vision, if flooded and I went nite nite.  (no..it wasn't from locking my knees).  As we stood lined up, the spot that Gerry hit was throbbing like no tomorrow...and then I was out.  I was awoken by a great big burly biker named Bear.  Bear was a nurse and told me how to lie down.

So...to this day, when we're all out drinking, Gerry still revels in the fact that he's the only person to ever actually knock me out..........by kicking me in the leg.    (Of course when HE tells it, it typically ends in, "And THAT is how hard I can kick".....)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

In Judo I've been strangled to what is near-unconsciousness but never all the way out.

I don't think I've ever knocked someone out either.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *I have probably the most bizarre knock out story ever told.
> 
> Have I been knocked out?  Yes...once by one of my best friends.  However the details are pretty strange..
> ...



Odd!

I wonder if anyone here with Dim Mak/Atemi/Pressure point (call it what you will) knowledge can shed any light on what might've happened? Doc?

Ian.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 6, 2003)

My story is a fun one (in the end).  We were at a tournament and we decided to enter the tag team competition sparring.  My friend at the time was a brown belt and needed two buddies to help her out in order to enter the advanced tag team event.  I, and another of our friends volunteered- she was a purple belt and I was a blue belt at the time.  Anyway, so we entered this event and the first team we had to fight were all black belts!!  We were a little nervous, but just figured we'd do our best and see where it got us.  I got tagged in second and the girl I was against did this front snap kick and nailed me right between the eyes!!  I felt the kick hit me, but no pain- and then it was like I was looking thru a tunnel, the tunnel slowly closed in and (according to on-lookers) I fell straight back on my back.  I later had a lot of neck pain and learned that when I hit the gym floor, my head rocked back and the back of my head slammed into the floor as well (thank God I was wearing head-gear).  I was only out a minute or two and when I woke up, it was weird cuz I didn't know I had fallen!!  I remembered the kick and then waking up with lots of people looking down at me and that was it!!

  The fun part is that the officials asked if our team wanted to finish- they gave me a few minutes to feel better/come out of the fog and we were allowed to continue.  The other team lost a point because of the contact made to my head.  We continued and I was out two rounds and then put in for one more- I scored one point and then tagged out and my friend made the winning point and our team won!!!!  We were so happy!!  The underdogs came out on top!!

  Sometimes today (and this thing happened about 10 years ago) I have neck problems and wonder if it all goes back to that whiplash from falling.

  As for me knocking someone else out.  No- I've never done that.  That would be very scary I think.  I did get DQ'd for making head contact with a kick at a tournament though.  The girl had a bloody nose and I felt just awful about it.  She reassured me later that she was fine, but I was shaken by it.

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2003)

Not knocked out but darn close I was wobbling all over the place but still knew where my opponet was. My feet just didnt want to do what I wanted them to do and I could have sworn i was sparring with one guy but he keep turning into 2 when I tried to focus on him.  He had kicked me in the temple. The effects lasted about 3 minutes then cleared up.
That was a different feeling thats for sure


----------



## Limey Scrapman (Sep 6, 2003)

I've been 'stunned' a couple of times but maybe knocked out only once (which may account for my poor spelling  )

In Judo I've been strangled out and been left with a headache, my instructor told me it was due to the "dead blood" left in my head. Not exactly reassuring, everything faded to black. Another time on a trampoline I hit myself in the face with my knee! I was all over the shop after that. 

THe time I knocked myself was doing a bicycle kick in soccer and I was tackled from behind. I landed on my head and had no memory of the event but had a splitting head ache. I carried on but I could hardly run after that one. 

Oh I just remembered once in rugby I tried to stop a 260 Ib prop forward diving over to score a try, I wasn't exactly knocked out that time the pain in my head just forced me to lie face down in the grass for some time. 

Being hit in the shin and going down I wonder if thats a shock response where the body thinks it's going to bleed to death and your blood pressure crashes. I remember when my son was born being told by the nurse to sit down because I had gone greeny white


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

I got a light concussion falling off a bike once.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 6, 2003)

I have been knocked out twice. Once in sparring and once in a match. I have knocked a few people out in the same type instances. I have also choked out two friends and been choked out once. The story the is best to tell though is when I was almost knocked out in a "light" sparring match.

 I traded a hook on his forehead for an uppercut to my chin. My vision went into a warp wormhole. It went to tunnel vision and all I could see was my sparring partner's face, but it looked about 30 ft away and it was swaying back and forth. Next the tunnel rushed back at me at about mach 3 and I was back to normal vision, but everyone was staring at me in wonder and I was swaying back and forth. Turns out it was a really loud hit, I had dropped my mouthpiece out and just stood there with a dumb look on my face as a stumbled and swayed, but didn't fall. I might not have been knocked out, but the headache that followed made me wish I had.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not sure if this counts, but I have knocked myself out by taking deep breaths and holding the last one and than squeezing the sides of my neck to cut off blood supply. I dropped like a rock in a few seconds. I was in 7th grade by the way.


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 6, 2003)

I have only been KO'd twice through martial arts training, and they have both been in the last 3 years. The first time was by a fellow student, a nice little open handed tap to St5 and I was gone. I was only out for a second or two but it felt like I'd lost those seconds. It's weird but it's like that moment just never existed. I felt OK though and continued on with the class, but every time we had to stop for further instruction or whatever, it was all I could do to keep my eyes open, I kept wanting to nod off.

The second time, I was being the crash test dummy for my instructor. He was demonstrating a Kyusho application from a kata. He popped me on Gb20 and the funny thing was it didn't work, he must have had the wrong angle, I just sort stayed where I was and he hit me again, no pain but out cold.
After  he brought me around, I remember thinking wow I feel OK, maybe he could use me for another one....
Then about 20 minutes later, I got this burning sensation where I'd been hit, it was like someone was applying a naked flame to the spot. Then 3 days later I got a bruise, and that stayed with me for 2 weeks.

Most times our instructor will only take us to the wobbley legs part before he grabs us and stops us from going out. He believes that *ALL* KO's are dangerous, even the choke ones.

I train with Pressure Points but I'm still relatively new to it. I think Doc would be able to explain what happened to Jay Bell better than I could.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 6, 2003)

MartialsartsGuy,

DOH! that was funny :rofl: 

To bad we don't have a smily with milk coming out his nose.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh yeah and by a friend no less :shrug: 

He caught me with a spinning back fist as I stepped to his blind side. I foolishely took my eyes off him. Hit landed that punch between my nose and check bone. 

Almost instant darkness, no pain and I was still conscious. I did drop to my knees out of worry that I might go out.


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Jay Bell:_
> he did a sharp front snap that caught me on the shin. About mid-way down, just to the outside of my right shin (the meat, not the bone). Ached a bit...we laughed...and moved on.
> 
> As we stood lined up, the spot that Gerry hit was throbbing like no tomorrow...and then I was out.



That is amazing. I'm very curious to hear an explanation of what caused that. Any ideas? I have no real experience with pressure points and that sort of thing. Maybe some of you medical or pressure point MS'a have some thoughts on it.

Thanks very much everyone for your stories. Anyone else have an experience they'd like to share?


----------



## pknox (Sep 7, 2003)

I was choked out in a freestyle grappling class once - It was a naked rear choke, and I remember thinking, "if I could just turn towards the guy, i'll be OK"  and then waking up by opening my eyes.  I have no recollection of actually going out at all.  The whole thing felt basically instantaneous.  My opponent said that I basically went limp, so he let go.  I woke up on my own (I'm not sure how long, but it couldn't have been more than a few seconds based on what I was told) and felt a bit lightheaded at first, but that was all (I felt kind of like I do after doing a bunch of rolls, actually).  My sensei warned me that I might be overly tired when I went to bed and/or have a headache in the morning - I had neither.

If anything, it felt like waking up for a nap, except I wasn't refreshed - the only thing that unnerved me at all was that I had no idea how long I had been out - I was told it was a few seconds, but if they had said it was an hour I wouldn't have known any different.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

When I was first starting Parker Kenpo I made the mistake of dropping my guard thinking the sparring round was over against a much larger brown belt with little control. He pounded my head about as hard as he could 6-7 times before I got out from the corner. I saw stars, not knocked out, it was about the closest I've been to a knockout via impact. 

Doing some grappling I came close once or twice from solid chokes but again no full knockout. 

I've knocked a few people out in dojos before though, some just very stunned and falling but two of them were lights out, eyes rolled back types, ouch. It wasn't even from really nailing them that hard either, someone else very skilled in pressure points gave me some very solid explanations that made much more sense than just me impacting them hard.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 7, 2003)

I have been nearly knocked out a few times. Once i was sparring and ducked into a straight right/upper cut.  Hit me right in the nose i wasnt knocked out but dazed and my eyes where watering. I got a headache one time from hitting my head real hard on the mat.  Another time i was in a fight and i jabed the guy and got hit with a wild right, i was out for about 1 second standing then realized i was fighting.  Luckly my muscles knew what to do back up and move around.  The guy i hit quit and i yelled that tickled and no one even knew i was even dazed.  Another time i was going for 1st place at the NW highschool  championship.  I was gpomg fpr a throw got tossed the dude landed on me hard, he was like you alright.  I was slightly dazed but i was ok.


When it comes to being choked out i think i have come very very close but not out,I get a strange dazed feeling sorta fuzzy feeling kinda like your body feel asleep and you feel super dazed.  I usally dont tap til the very last second.  Just a few days ago i was sparring with another guy and we where tied up intil the last 30 seconds, (we had been doing submission mat work or rolling for about 1 hour straight with lots of reverses.)  any how get gets me in a choke using the GI or jacket and i had a few seconds to try and escape i tapped out because it wasnt worth getting passed out. I could have escaped if i stood up but it was 50/50 so i just tapped.  He let go and i was real dazed, he was like are you all right and he sounded all weird. I coudnt stand and i was on my knees and i was thinking o crap not this feeling again, then i started convulsing and he was like your doing the chicken and started laughing.  I tryed to stop my muscles form spaziming as i said to him i was alright. 

Any how i have never been choked/strangled out or knocked out but came close a few times.
%-}


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2003)

I've been knocked out a couple of times.

It kind of feels pleasent, actually. It's like falling into a peaceful sleep instantly, you feel no pain. I wouldn't recommend getting knocked out though if you can avoid it. And, you do feel like crap after about 5 minutes from when you come too.

%-}


----------



## kkbb (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I have been knocked out twice. Once in sparring and once in a match. I have knocked a few people out in the same type instances. I have also choked out two friends and been choked out once. The story the is best to tell though is when I was almost knocked out in a "light" sparring match.
> 
> I traded a hook on his forehead for an uppercut to my chin. My vision went into a warp wormhole. It went to tunnel vision and all I could see was my sparring partner's face, but it looked about 30 ft away and it was swaying back and forth. Next the tunnel rushed back at me at about mach 3 and I was back to normal vision, but everyone was staring at me in wonder and I was swaying back and forth. Turns out it was a really loud hit, I had dropped my mouthpiece out and just stood there with a dumb look on my face as a stumbled and swayed, but didn't fall. I might not have been knocked out, but the headache that followed made me wish I had. *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Way to funny!


----------



## kkbb (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsGuy _
> *I'm not sure if this counts, but I have knocked myself out by taking deep breaths and holding the last one and than squeezing the sides of my neck to cut off blood supply. I dropped like a rock in a few seconds. I was in 7th grade by the way. *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  stop! You guys are killing me!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I've been knocked out a couple of times.
> 
> It kind of feels pleasent, actually. *




You've been knocked out _too many_ times.


----------



## Mithios (Sep 8, 2003)

Knocked out 1 time doing full contact kickboxing with a professional who was getting ready for his next fight. everything went black then i hit the wall and woke up. some how i kept standing. my head hurt for day's!      MITHIOS


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Sep 8, 2003)

Only once, but it was a choke out, not a knockout. I was grappling with my school's master, demonstrating some stuff to the new black belts (grappling is taught at that level only at our TKD school), when we just decided to have a bit of kumite right then and there. After struggling for about a minute, I wound up on my back, with him straddling me from behind, legs wrapped around my waist, and his big, football-player-sized arms around my neck in a sleeper hold. Since I refused to tap out until I had no alternative, I found myself waking up two minutes later under the aid of some slaps to the face, and with no clue what the heck had just happened to me. Not a fun experience once I stood up, but other than that, I was ok. Wouldn't recommend it to anyone, though.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You've been knocked out too many times. *



LOL :rofl:


----------



## shujika (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry I have nothing to say on this subject, I was just feeling ill every time I scrolled down the main page and saw G.D.'s name on it.....................


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 4, 2008)

you resurrected a 5 year  old post to say "I have nothing to say"????  silly silly


----------



## Jim Greenwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes I've been knocked out many times and I've knocked many people out.


----------



## Topeng (Apr 26, 2008)

Been knocked out and choked out.
The knockout was from a hook and didn't hurt but you definately know you were hit. It was like a flash of light at impact and then went black. I had a hell of a headache when I came to.
Got caught with a rear naked choke and put to sleep. That one was weird. It really was like falling asleep. I had a dream and everything until my buddy woke me up. He says I was snoring which I didn't beleive until I choked someone out and saw it for myself. I guess its something a lot of people don't see since most tap.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i was training with another student in wing chun who didn't have much control, nice bloke just not much control. 

We were sparring and i was only pretty junior then and he stepped in and punched me straight in the nose i ended up on my backside and didn't know how i got there so i must have been out for a second or two. 

You sort of feel a bit sick and depressed for a couple of hours and feel like you want to go to sleep i think that might be concussion.


----------



## tellner (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple times. I don't care to repeat the experience.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 12, 2008)

I was almost knocked out.  It would have been a TKO in boxing.  An older student in Kenpo hit with a forearm backhand strike.  I was out on my feet and my Instructor stopped the sparring.

I was dazed and I could remember nothing.  I do not remember feeling pain.  

It was a long time ago however.  I would say about 13 years ago.


----------



## GuroJason (Aug 6, 2008)

I came close.  I got booted straight in the face by a guy twice my size, back when I was studying Ryukyu Hon Kenpo Kobujutsu actively.  (Note:  I only ever do this system in my backyard now, and I don't do it publicly i.e. teaching or taking classes anymore).

I also came close to knocking out my opponent more recently (now I do Senkotiros Arnis actively), but he took the hit like a champ.  We were full contact stick fighting, and my hand guard caused me to be disarmed when he Force to Force blocked.  He kept attacking, so I hauled off and clocked him one...  I felt pretty bad afterward when he said I probably would've knocked him out if he hadn't been tucking his chin to charge on me.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 6, 2008)

I got you back though.
verkill:


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been knocked out once and it wasn't during a fight. I actually did it to myself. I was building my deck and wasn't watching where I was going and smacked into a cross beam. It hit me right in the temple and I just remember feeling it, then nothing, then my buddy shaking me, then a splitting head ache. I actually had a concusion and had the nastiest black and purple knot on the side of my head for about two days and spent the night in the hospital. 
I don't think I will be challenging any more decks to a fight. They really hurt.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 22, 2008)

As long as you have a mouthguard in, and hes wearing gloves, its supprisingly not as bad as you may think. Not fun, but nothing terrible.


----------



## suicide (Mar 20, 2009)

once at a boxing tournament when i 13 my shorts were to big and kept pulling them up and my opponent capitlized on it 2nd a few years a go i was going bare knuckle with this old school kenpo guy and before i knew his foot was all in my face , i landed on my butt not quit a knock out but it was close whoooaaaaaa :jediduel:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 20, 2009)

I was choked out during military police training in my younger days.  Instructor told me to hold my hands apart so far and clap when I felt myself going out.  I never got to the clapping part.

Knocked myself out once, standing up in a very narrow bathroom into a towel rack that was harder and sturdier than my head.  Most embarrassing, because, well, you know why I was standing up - I had been sitting down.  Messy business, that.

Got knocked out recently by one of the Sensei's in my dojo.  He was demonstrating a nerve strike at the base of my neck - hit me VERY lightly.  I felt it, went 'ow' and started to walk away - and fell over.  Very strange feeling.  Not quite the same as being 'knocked out' like by a massive blow - I came to within seconds and felt fine.  But I was definately out for a couple seconds.  I know because I ate mat.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm really lucky i guess.  i've never been ko'd, but i've been in the fuzzy hallway several times.  after a second or two it wakes me up a bit.  

actually i take that back, my brother knocked me out sort of when we were teenagers.  my parents had a rule that we could fight all we wanted as long as we didn't hit each other in the face.  so one day we were really getting into it & he clocked me right in the jaw.  i crashed into the wall & fell down, tried to get up, & fell down again.  it didn't hurt, i just remember being really angry that i couldn't stand up.  everything went black & when i woke up i was sitting on his chest swinging away.  i forgot all about that.

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 21, 2009)

Twice - once by a Mini (tho' I gave as good as I got, crushing the edge of the roof with my head) and once by an Audi (well, by a road sign, my own bike and general trauma after being hit by an Audi to be accurate) :lol:.

In martial arts tho', no.


----------



## redantstyle (Mar 21, 2009)

Ouch.^


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing what the human body can take sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 21, 2009)

tellner said:


> A couple times. I don't care to repeat the experience.



I am right there with you on that my friend.

Happened 1 time when I took up boxing.  My sparring partner had heavy hands and I remember ducking 1 punch and getting hit with another and it was 'goodnight irene'.

I came too in the corner.  Mouthpiece flew across and out of the ring.  I don't remember it and boxing coach said "whoa..you are done for the day."  I ha da splitting headache the rest of the day.  Remember saying to myself "I don't think this boxing thing is for me.."  

lol...went back the next day to continue though!


----------



## Omar B (Mar 22, 2009)

I've never been knocked out so I think I'm lucky, though from what I hear it's not as bad as I might think ... but I am a big chicken.

I've not knocked anyone out either.  Sparring in Seido was way structured and a lot of protection so it never came to that and Choi Kwang Do has no sparring at all so no opportunity there.  In self defense situations I've busted noeses, lips, dislocated an elbow and a knee but never got that far.

Maybe I'm missing out by having not knocked someone out.


----------



## suicide (Mar 22, 2009)

you should try it its good for everyones ego :flame:


----------



## Raynac (Mar 23, 2009)

hmmm I am now really begining to wonder what being knocked out feels like. I don't think I've ever been close before.

I can think of two instances, one were one of my fellow to-shin do students wa practicing a wind move on me. luckly im good at my breakfalls and did it near perfectly. on the other hand he still threw me hard, for 1 second my vision was black and I saw stars... and my head didn't even come close to the mat. i had it safely tucked away using my breakfall, i can't imagine what it would have been like if I hadn't

the other time i got smoked in the head with a stray golf ball from another golfers badly aimed drive. actually i felt pretty normal, for the first couple of seconds I didn't move (still standing) because i was confused as to why there was a high pitched ringing noise. then I was more confused by the image of my dad silently yelling at  my sister (apperently he thought she threw it at me) after the ringing went away another golfer who had seen the whole thing said he had seen much larger golfers go down out cold from less powerful swings.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been knocked out 5 times.

Once when sparring with my brother I took a hard hit to the head.

Once I got choked out with the rear naked choke.

Once in the dojo I was one of three group attackers and the defender through one of my partners' hands into my face and hit me right in between the nose and the lips and knocked me out.

once in the dojo I tried to roll out of a throw, but I miscalculated and landed on my neck. I spasamed around for a while then lost consciousness. I woke up just as my sesei was preparing to dig my grave and change his name and move out of state...jk. But it did freak everybody out.

These weren't fun experiences, but they won't deter me from training.

oh and in junior high I took a softball to the face and got knocked out. Those things are anything but soft.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 23, 2009)

Raynac said:


> hmmm I am now really begining to wonder what being knocked out feels like. I don't think I've ever been close before.


 
for me when the fast knock outs happen I felt sudden impact and then I saw black and woke up in about 6 seconds usually.

slow knock outs are sneaky it's like "i'm fine, I'm fine, I'm fine, I'm tired, *thud*."

Then you wake up to the faces of everyone croutched around you just staring going "you ok?"


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 23, 2009)

Not in MA training. I've had 5 or 6 concussions from various things (car wrecks, horse wrecks, etc.) but have only been knocked out once. I was setting up a haunted house at my high school and some guys were in the rafters putting up a big steel power box that weighed about 10 pounds. It fell on my head and made a big gash right where my hairline meets my forehead. I went down like a sack of bricks. No pain, just a bright flash of light and then nothingness. Onlookers say I said, "Why does this always happen to me?!?" when it happened, but I was not aware of that. Woke up 30 seconds or so later with a hysterical teacher hovering over me threatening to call an ambulance. 

Another time, we were doing chokes in class, and we were supposed to tap when we "saw the big spots." Well, I never saw any spots at all, so I didn't tap, just stood there waiting for something to happen. Finally, one of the black belts yelled at me to "Tap, for God's sake!" She said my face was purple and about twice its normal size, and she was afraid I was going to die. Coulda fooled me.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Never been knocked out by a punch or kick but was knocked out with a baseball bat when I was 13 cyears old.  Got hit right in the face and broke my front tooth off at the gum line. I had to have a root canal done and have a crown put on.  But it knocked me clean out.  I had amnesia for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 23, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Never been knocked out by a punch or kick but was knocked out with a baseball bat when I was 13 cyears old. Got hit right in the face and broke my front tooth off at the gum line. I had to have a root canal done and have a crown put on. But it knocked me clean out. I had amnesia for 2 or 3 days.


 
oh man! That would HURT! Did this happen in a fight or was it an accident?


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Baseball accident.


----------



## hungfistron (Apr 3, 2009)

Backhand fist.... my mother.

She hits hard.


----------



## fangjian (Apr 10, 2009)

Got jumped one time by about 7 guys.  I went down pretty fast.  I heard later they were still kickin the crap out of me when I was unconcious.  Using my head for punting practice.  When I regained conciousness many minutes later on the ambulance I said " WHat happened?  They said "you got into a fight"  I said " Oh, did I win?"


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 10, 2009)

During my shodan grading. Sensei brought me back with smelling salts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 11, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Never been knocked out by a punch or kick but was knocked out with a baseball bat when I was 13 cyears old.  Got hit right in the face and broke my front tooth off at the gum line. I had to have a root canal done and have a crown put on.  But it knocked me clean out.  I had amnesia for 2 or 3 days.



This happened to me too, also when I was 13. We were playing a game of softball at the park. I was the catcher and my little sister was up to bat. She wasn't a very good player and when she actually hit a ball she was so excited she flung the bat behind her. It went sailing right into my forehead. *smack*

I was knocked on my back, saw stars/white flashes, then out. I don't remember how I got up, but the next thing I do remember is being in the bathroom at the park center with a knot on my forehead that made me look like Frankenstein, and I vaguely remember park personnel being there. 

A trip to the hospital confirmed I had a concussion. Mom had to wake me up every 2 hours all night long. It was long ago and I don't remember what the followup was, but I do remember having a huge lump on my forehead for weeks.


----------

